# Dendrobium fleckeri



## Berrak (Dec 6, 2008)

Second blooming from the same bulb this year. And 2 new mature growths wich probably will bloom in spring.

This has one of the best smell of all my orchids.

Grown in the same S/H leca for many years - rather cold, medium light and low level of nutrition.

















:evil:Embedded water marks in all pics.


----------



## Candace (Dec 6, 2008)

Wonderful thing. I've not seen this one before.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 6, 2008)

Neat form; love the color.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 6, 2008)

Candace said:


> Wonderful thing. I've not seen this one before.


Me neither & I wouldn't have even guessed in was a dend!


----------



## P-chan (Dec 6, 2008)

OMG!! I can't *STAND* it!! Beautiful plant and photography! Thanks for this posting!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2008)

Beautiful. How long do the flowers last???


----------



## Berrak (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks

The flower last about a month.


----------



## Paul (Dec 7, 2008)

wonderful flowers, so are the photos!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2008)

Great photos, thanx for posting.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2008)

those flowers look sort of like the dendrobium falcorostrum from australia; they also like cool, moist sometimes quite bright and low nutrients

nice color on the flowers


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 9, 2008)

I like these pretty shaped and colored flowers, great lip!!! And strong photos!!! Jean


----------

